

Show HN: Hacker Says - quotes from hackers to hackers - juuser66
http://hackersays.com

======
leeny
cool idea. quick q: why have a redirect for each quote? if it's for
facilitating sharing, there may be better ways to do that without destroying
back button functionality.

~~~
juuser66
We thought that using pushState to allow user to press "back" button to get to
previous quote would be a good feature. You're not the only one who doesn't
like that, which means we're probably going to use replaceState instead and
implement our own "previous quote" functionality.

Anyway, thank you for your feedback!

